# Ivr



## Cuteyr (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi all,Can anyone provide me the basics in IVR with some guidance.If yes,it would be of great help for me.Thx


----------



## dhuston (Apr 11, 2009)

There really aren't any "basics".  Interventional Radiology involves every section of CPT except Path/Lab and anesthesia.  I'd recommend attending a seminar offered by RBMA.  www.rbma.org

Diane Huston, CPC,RCC


----------



## msncoder (Apr 13, 2009)

The 2009 Interventional Radiology Coder by Medlearn is great for basics and indepth learning. The RBMA mentioned above supports Jeff Majchrzak who is a physician that works with Medlearn to create the IVR coder and he is a speaker at many of the RBMA seminars....he also contributed to the CIRCC exam.
The SIR (Society of Interventional Radiology) also has a detailed coding book for someone who coders the more difficult procedures.
Anita Elder, CIRCC, CPC, RCC


----------



## pharmon (Apr 14, 2009)

I have CSI books and they are good too.  I like Jeff's books also, and use them both when I'm researching Ivr


----------



## Cuteyr (May 13, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for lot for everyone who replied.
Can you pls help me with any websites for this???


----------

